# White oak removal



## miko0618 (Oct 27, 2014)

white oak: 

I strapped a camera to a limb that i rigged and the stem when i dropped it


----------



## aarolar (Oct 27, 2014)

Got a rush just watching that good choice in music as well.


----------



## Sagetown (Oct 27, 2014)

Nice job.


----------



## miko0618 (Oct 27, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## miko0618 (Oct 27, 2014)

i had a bit of a rough day. it was extremely windy. my ropes kept getting tangled. the first limb in the video caught me in the hip. i was pulling my lanyard around a limb and when it flipped over it flew straight into my face. i thought for sure i lost teeth. they almost cut right through my lip. the holding fibers held a little too well. i had to lower stuff down to keep the butt end from falling back into the house. the fibers were holding until the limb was too vertical. some never completely broke. it was an awesome tree in perfect health. it was sad to take it down.


----------



## aarolar (Oct 28, 2014)

Why did they want it removed?


----------



## miko0618 (Nov 1, 2014)

The trunk was nearly touching the deck. There was a massive limb that grew out over the house too. It made them nervous.


----------



## BuckmasterStumpGrinding (Dec 23, 2014)

I noticed your hand almost get caught under your rigging line a few times. Push the line under your other hand and you will save yourself a painful lesson.


----------



## TC262 (Jan 6, 2015)

Some constructive criticism: 
I think every cut you made you notched. There are several different types of cuts to make to get the wood to react differently when coming off. Where the tips were hitting first and the butt flying back you should of been using a jump cut or some call it a pop cut. To get a heavly leaning limb to come off and stay laying flat undercut from the bottom side until the limb will almost pinch the chain. You may have to pull the saw in and out of the cut to keep the kerf opened up as it closes. Then cut strait through the top side quickly and the limb will jump or pop off your cut. It is critical that your cuts line up though. 
Also think about where your rigging is going after you cut it and stay the hell away from it. Your lucky you didn't wind up with a broken and burned arm.
Your half hitch when tying off one of the limbs should have been on the bottom side of your knot. Limbs of that size I don't even bother adding the half hitch, it's just to help displace the load on heavy wood.


----------



## syrupmaker70 (Jan 6, 2015)

That was a very cool show! You were way up there. Thanks for taking the time to make the video.


----------



## miko0618 (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## miko0618 (Jan 7, 2015)

TC262 said:


> Some constructive criticism:
> I think every cut you made you notched. There are several different types of cuts to make to get the wood to react differently when coming off. Where the tips were hitting first and the butt flying back you should of been using a jump cut or some call it a pop cut. To get a heavly leaning limb to come off and stay laying flat undercut from the bottom side until the limb will almost pinch the chain. You may have to pull the saw in and out of the cut to keep the kerf opened up as it closes. Then cut strait through the top side quickly and the limb will jump or pop off your cut. It is critical that your cuts line up though.
> Also think about where your rigging is going after you cut it and stay the hell away from it. Your lucky you didn't wind up with a broken and burned arm.
> Your half hitch when tying off one of the limbs should have been on the bottom side of your knot. Limbs of that size I don't even bother adding the half hitch, it's just to help displace the load on heavy wood.


Did you read the description of my day?  even just under cutting the limb wouldn't snap it. It peeled right over. I know it looked like the little stub was holding the weight of the rope above my hand, it wasn't. You can't see the whole situation in the video. I added the hitch just for backup in case it slipped. Not for strength.


----------



## Brandon Keating (Jan 7, 2015)

Cool video!


----------



## miko0618 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Tree care (Mar 18, 2019)

TC262 said:


> Some constructive criticism:
> I think every cut you made you notched. There are several different types of cuts to make to get the wood to react differently when coming off. Where the tips were hitting first and the butt flying back you should of been using a jump cut or some call it a pop cut. To get a heavly leaning limb to come off and stay laying flat undercut from the bottom side until the limb will almost pinch the chain. You may have to pull the saw in and out of the cut to keep the kerf opened up as it closes. Then cut strait through the top side quickly and the limb will jump or pop off your cut. It is critical that your cuts line up though.
> Also think about where your rigging is going after you cut it and stay the hell away from it. Your lucky you didn't wind up with a broken and burned arm.
> Your half hitch when tying off one of the limbs should have been on the bottom side of your knot. Limbs of that size I don't even bother adding the half hitch, it's just to help displace the load on heavy wood.



It's good to get a reminder and good tips for safety once in a while.
Thanks!


----------

